# Peel N Stick Linoleum



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm working on installing a linoleum floor at a local humane society and have run into some trouble. I recently tore up the carpet and have been peeling up the padding that was glued to the floor. It's been coming up fairly easily, but has left some rather rough spots from the glue they used. Is there a product I can use to smooth everything over before laying down the tiles? I was thinking thinset, but is that only used for tile?

I'm not much of a floor expert so any help would be greatly appreciated.
.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

floor leveler works good its kinda like cement so you can trowl it ...the thin set should work too but its more for adhesion than filling rough surfaces


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Is that what it's called? Just floor leveler? I'm sure I could ask someone at Menard's and they could help me, but I figured I'd see what others thought first.
.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

yep floor leveler at menards its by the tile stuff pretty cheap too!!! good luck


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Ask This Old House" website for this one...or Ask This Old Mike..LMAO.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm assuming that you are on concrete?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I think it's a wooden floor underneath... would that make a difference?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nope they use it in houses to level sagin in the floors for carpet of tile or any other flooring


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

depends, sounds like you are on a lite crete floor??
Do you notice cracks and does the floor seem dusty and flex when walking on it?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I can't actually see the floor underneath but everything seems to be wooden floors. It's a really old building with a basement. The unevenness is from the glue they used... I can't get it up so it's go the trowel marks... if that makes sense. I'll be over there tomorrow working on it. I'll see if I can snap some pictures.
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The tough thing is, if the floor has imperfections it will show in your tiles.
The prep on the floor surface will take the longest on the overall length of the job.

So, what we have on the surface is old glue or do you have small holes from pulling up the old vinyl?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How large is the area you are doing?
You may want to use a new underlayment such as luan?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Make sure you get all of the pad out of the glue. If it would be your best bet is to use a under layment. Luan is what is used the most. It is 4X8 sheets like plywood about a 1/4 inch thick. It needs to be stapled every 4 inches and 2 in at a 1/2 inch off the seams. The glue that is on the floor now could cause black or yellowish spots to grow in the new vinyl. You might be able to use orange solvent to get the glue off. But The luan is actually cheaper when you figure in the time and trouble.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

yes use the luan for large areas I thought you were talking about a small surface you couldnt get out I just had to do that in my house the carpet was glued down and I couldnt get it off the luan was a life saver!!! make sure you use the primer for the floor before the tiles that they recomend


----------

